# cabelas king kat point pleasant



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

I am fisihing the Cabelas tournament at Point Pleasant. Any members of OGF going to be there? I woud like to see you there. Any imput on the latest fisihing conditions would be appreciated


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

My partner and I will be there the fishing is very tight lipped right now. not to mention that fishing is rough right now with no current and very little rain. If we get some rain and that would mean some current this could turn in to a good tournament. 


Larry


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Recent rains could only have helped. I'll be there as a spectator. (If there is a next year, I'll definately be entering )


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Any ifo on the tourny??????


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92197


----------

